# Rollercoaster Tycoon 4 - Comeback der bekannten Spieleserie?



## mixxed_up (26. September 2010)

*Startet bald die Entwicklung von Rollercoaster Tycoon 4? Atari zumindest scheint entsprechende Pläne zu machen.

*Bereits im letzten Monat hat Atari im offiziellen Forum eine Anfrage gestartet, nach der sie von der Community wissen wollen, welche Elemnte diese in einem möglichen neuen Spiel integriert haben wollen.



			
				Atari schrieb:
			
		

> We are thinking hard about the next  Rollercoaster Tycoon game on PC. We have a question for you, our loyal  fanbase. How ready are you for the next Rollercoaster Tycoon? In the  years since the last version, what are the key features you’ve dreamed  about for the next release? What would make you rush out, buy it, and  keep playing it? We’d like to know!


*
Meine persönliche Meinung:* 
Wenn ein weiterer Teil meiner Lieblingsspielereihe herauskommt, ist das schon echt genial, lange hab ich mir einen neuen Teil mit moderner Grafik gewünscht, nun wird mein Traum wohl in den nächsten Jahren endlich wahr. 

Für alle die die Spiele nicht kennen, hab ich hier ein paar Screenshots aus dem dritten Teil:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2244947-post3201.html​


----------



## Jami (26. September 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  Und mit 3DVision wird das ganze noch viel genialer  Und mir fällt auch gerade mal kein Spiel ein, was besser für die Propeller vom AmbX-Set geeignet wäre !!


----------



## DarkMo (26. September 2010)

coooool. an sich würde mir ne aktuelle grafik schon reichen *g*


----------



## Jan565 (26. September 2010)

So ein Remake aus Teil 1 oder 2 mit Moderner Grafik währe doch spitze. Oder gleich was neues, was an Teil 3 anlehnt. Ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Spiele Reihe und haben auch alle 3 Teile.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (26. September 2010)

Also Teil 1 mit allen Addons habe ich ca. 3 Jahre lang gespielt. Es war einfach nur fett. Teil 2 hatte mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen gehabt. Teil 3 war absoluter Müll. Ich versuchte mich ca. 10 Stunden dran, aber es kam keine Freude auf. 

Wie ein neuer Teil aussehen könnte/sollte, ich hab absolut keine Idee, leider. Also ein Teil 1 mit neuer Grafik wäre nicht der Bringer, ein Aufguss von Teil 3 mit neuer Grafik wären ebenfals fail ......... Keine Ahnung, ich lasse mich einfach überraschen was da kommt.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. September 2010)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Also Teil 1 mit allen Addons habe ich ca. 3 Jahre lang gespielt. Es war einfach nur fett. Teil 2 hatte mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen gehabt. Teil 3 war absoluter Müll. Ich versuchte mich ca. 10 Stunden dran, aber es kam keine Freude auf.
> 
> Wie ein neuer Teil aussehen könnte/sollte, ich hab absolut keine Idee, leider. Also ein Teil 1 mit neuer Grafik wäre nicht der Bringer, ein Aufguss von Teil 3 mit neuer Grafik wären ebenfals fail ......... Keine Ahnung, ich lasse mich einfach überraschen was da kommt.




Wo lag denn deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied?

Teil 2 war genau das selbe wie Teil 1 - Teil 3 ebenfalls, bloß mit besserer Grafik. So ... whats the problem?


----------



## Monstermoe (26. September 2010)

Geil, entlich wider stundenlang an einer Achterbahn bauen und dann merken das die garnicht funktioniert


----------



## Chrismettal (26. September 2010)

Monstermoe schrieb:


> Geil, entlich wider stundenlang an einer Achterbahn bauen und dann merken das die garnicht funktioniert



/SIGN!

Ich würde ein Rollercoaster tycoon 2 mit der Grafik von Crysis  ziemlich ansprechend finden


----------



## mixxed_up (26. September 2010)

Monstermoe schrieb:


> Geil, entlich wider stundenlang an einer Achterbahn bauen und dann merken das die garnicht funktioniert




Jaaa, das rockt. 

RCT3 mit CryEngine 2 ... das wär Epic. 

Aber ich frag mich immer was an RCT3 so schlecht sein soll, ich hab alle Teile gespielt und fand Teil 3 am besten, auch wegen der Möglichkeit die Fahrgeschäfte zu nutzen und so.


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie lange ich an Teil 1 und 2 saß . Der dritte war Müll, ich hoffe die Neuauflage ist am ersten angelehnt (obwohl die Retrografik ja auch was für sich hatte ).


----------



## neuer101 (26. September 2010)

Was mich am Dritten gestört hat, war dass das Interface so unübersichtilich war...


----------



## H3!nZ (26. September 2010)

Wird hoffentlich nen gutes Spiel mit schöner Umsetzung und aktueller Grafik.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. September 2010)

Ich fande den 3. Teil ganz gut 
Würde mich freuen, wenn das ein richtig guter RCT wird - mit geiler Achterbahn atmosphäre!


----------



## mixxed_up (26. September 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Ich fande den 3. Teil ganz gut
> Würde mich freuen, wenn das ein richtig guter RCT wird - mit geiler Achterbahn atmosphäre!




Nö, dafür gibts glaub einen Achterbahn Simulator. 

Ich wünsche mir tolle Vergnügungspark-Atmo.


----------



## Ascor (26. September 2010)

!!!
ICH LIEBE ES!
Den 1er habe ich angezockt.
Danach den 2er bis zum umfallen.
Aber beim 3ten hat mich diese süße knuddelgrafik irgendwann genervt 
Ich glaub ich zocks heute nochmal an!
Wer noch?!


----------



## GxGamer (26. September 2010)

Ich mag alle 3 bisherigen Teile und es freut mich das es einen vierten geben soll. Ideen hab ich keine, lasse mich aber überraschen. Beim dritten störte mich auch das etwas fummelige Interface, aber vor allem die grausame Performance. Immer wenn ich eine Achterbahn bauen will, ruckelt er vor sich hin.


----------



## Rocksteak (26. September 2010)

Ich hab mir damals den ersten Teil + beide AddOns gekauft, bis heute meine liebstes Spiel in diesem Genre. Rollercoaster Tycoon 2 hat mir schon weniger Spaß gemacht, und 3 hab ich noch am selben Tag wieder deprimiert der Videothek übergeben .

Ich hoffe auf ein Remake des 1. Teils mit besserer Grafik, besserer Physik und vor allem: NOCH MEHR Attraktionen


----------



## cemo (27. September 2010)

Ach das schöne Alte Rollercoaster Tycoon.....

Habe das erste mal das Spiel mit 12 bei meinem Onkel gezockt und da wurde ich schon verrückt danach, ich glaub war der 1. Teil den 2. Teil habe ich gar nicht gespielt ka warum aber dann von meine B Day geld kaufte ich mir Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 und war tag und nach am Spielen ^^...

Jz soll 4 raus kommen... Ahhhh das wird wieder ein spaßßßß


----------



## RapToX (27. September 2010)

ich war früher zwar eher ein fan von theme park world, aber ein neuer rollercoaster tycoon teil würde mich wohl auch mal wieder reizen.
da kann man nur hoffen, dass dieses spiel nicht durch bezahl-dlc-müll versaut wird.


----------



## Memphis_83 (27. September 2010)

wie geil, was hab ich den 1.teil mit addons gespielt.
stundenlang bahnen bauen,forschen und besucher beim vergnügen zuschauen! das mit den parks freispielen war schon ein ansporn.
2. teil war verwirrend, irgendwie alles gemischt kein roter faden.
mit 3 bin ich auch nicht warm geworden, irgendwie unübersichtlich und kinderbuchgrafik.
aber 4 mit schönerer grafik aus teil 1 wäre schon sehr nice!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nö, dafür gibts glaub einen Achterbahn Simulator.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir tolle Vergnügungspark-Atmo.



Wie hast dus geschafft FullHD reinzuprügeln...würde auch gerne meine Native Auflödung von 2048x1152 nutzen...ich hab Soaked+Wild druff aber wie mache ich Updates für alle "3" Teile...bitte hilf mir würde mich echt freuen.


----------



## sinthor4s (27. September 2010)

RCT ist schon cool aber ich frage mich was in einem neuen Teil
an Innovationen drin sein soll (mal abgesehen von der Grafik)

Der erste und der zweite waren noch richtig genial
(hab mich immer diebisch gefreut die Menschen nach
meiner Achterbahn kotzen zu sehen)
aber der dritte war mir dann iwie zu bunt und zu abgedreht.

Also wegen der Grafik brauchen die jedenfalls kein RCT4 produzieren.


----------



## Corektomie (27. September 2010)

Mhhh eine multicore untersttützung wäre fein, ab einer gewissen Gäste anzahl hat der 3 Teil dann immer gerückelt auch mit den besten PCs, und 3d vision


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wie hast dus geschafft FullHD reinzuprügeln...würde auch gerne meine Native Auflödung von 2048x1152 nutzen...ich hab Soaked+Wild druff aber wie mache ich Updates für alle "3" Teile...bitte hilf mir würde mich echt freuen.




Das musst bei in deinen eigenen Dateien/AppData/Roaming/Atari/RCT3/Options.txt ändern, da kannst du deine Auflösung eingeben und dann müsste es eigentlich gehen. Updates brauchst du nur das für Wild, welches das Ruckeln bei Nacht beseitigt.

Der erste und zweite Teil war meiner Meinung nach genauso bunt, bloß in 2D. 
Ich hoffe aber auf realistisch aussehende Besucher, und weniger Bonbon-Grafik.

Updates für alle


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das musst bei in deinen eigenen Dateien/AppData/Roaming/Atari/RCT3/Options.txt ändern, da kannst du deine Auflösung eingeben und dann müsste es eigentlich gehen. Updates brauchst du nur das für Wild, welches das Ruckeln bei Nacht beseitigt.
> 
> Der erste und zweite Teil war meiner Meinung nach genauso bunt, bloß in 2D.
> Ich hoffe aber auf realistisch aussehende Besucher, und weniger Bonbon-Grafik.
> ...



Ich danke dir für den Tipp...werde es später mal testen------------------>Danke!


----------



## Jami (27. September 2010)

AmbX wäre geil   Und danke für den Tipp mit der Auflösung!


----------



## Phame (27. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich danke dir für den Tipp...werde es später mal testen------------------>Danke!



Auch ich bedanke mich!


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

Ey, den Trick mit der .ini oder .txt Datei kennt doch jeder, und wenn ich ihn nicht weiß dann google ich ihn mir. 

Aber schön dass ich euch helfen konnte!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (27. September 2010)

hihi, wie eine kleines Kind freu 
mir würde schon modernere Grafik reichen ^^


----------



## Ascor (27. September 2010)

Aber bitte bitte keine Bonbon Knuddel Comic grafik


----------



## fox40phil (27. September 2010)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Was mich am Dritten gestört hat, war dass das Interface so unübersichtilich war...


 
100% accept!

Also ich kam und komme mit Teil 3 gar nicht klar....Teil 1 & 2 waren super simple und toll ....aber der 3. O.o hm ne....die Grafik hat mir auch nicht zugesagt...


wenn ein Teil 4 dann bitte so wie 1 & 2!


----------



## Chrismettal (28. September 2010)

Teil 3 war einfach zu Knuddelig, und ohne Cso´s kaum vernünftig spielbar 

und bei teil 1 und 2 hab ich mich noch gefreut wenn eine neue Bahnart erfunden wurde.. Bei teil 3 hab ich mir gedacht "nich noch mehr -.-"


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Oktober 2010)

Währe sehr wünschenswert,
ein neuer Teil.
Ich liebe es....

Mit Multi-Core-unterstützung.

Und Geiler Grafik......


bin dabei...^^



Lokomotion währe auch ein Kandidat für ein 
neuen Teil......
Aber leider hören mich die Entwickler nicht...
Oder Railroad für Win 7 64 bit.........

genug geträumt.........


MFG


----------



## fox40phil (5. Oktober 2010)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Lokomotion währe auch ein Kandidat für ein
> neuen Teil......
> ...


 

JA Locomotion! das wäre richtig geil! ....habs letztens erst wieder gezockt!


----------

